

HTML5 Canvas + JS Fireworks - jpadilla_
http://jackrugile.com/lab/fireworks-v1/

======
joshmlewis
I'm no physics expert, but it seems like in real life the take off velocity is
stronger at first and gets lower the higher it goes instead of vise versa like
it is here. It gets faster the higher it goes instead of slower. Shouldn't it
be the other way around?

But this is pretty cool regardless.

~~~
robin_reala
It would in ballistics, but a firework is a rocket. It accelerates as it gets
higher because the rocket is constantly providing more thrust. I am also not a
physics expert so by all means correct me :)

~~~
acomjean
I think most "big time" fireworks you see are more like a "Mortar" not a
rocket. It gets its initial thrust through and explosion and is sent up a
tube.

I'm not an expert either.

------
pcole
This is great. Best canvas fireworks I've seen so far! I was thinking of
building something like it for a while... The last particle engine type thing
I built was with the old DirectX 7 back in day (well maybe 10 years ago). Just
out of interest, how much time did it take you to build this demo? (assuming
the author is around)

------
minikomi
You might also enjoy this <http://jsdo.it/event/html5hanabi> crowd sourced
fireworks show

------
jcromartie
Interesting. But this type of fireworks are mortars, not rockets, and thus
should just follow a ballistic trajectory (i.e. add gravity plz).

------
mrspeaker
Reminds me a bit of "Parcycle" - the canvas particle effect thing I made a
while ago: <http://mrspeaker.net/dev/parcycle/>

------
gfosco
Very cool... but 10-12 FPS is disappointing.

~~~
deefour
I think that's got more to do with your computer and/or browser-of-choice than
anything. I have to shoot 10+ fireworks at once, with `partCount` at 500+ in
order to get below 20fps.

I wish I could make the launch of the firework a bit more realistic; it
shouldn't accelerate against gravity. Maybe I just need to play with the
settings a bit more, though I can't set an acceleration value less than 1.

~~~
ajuc
> It shouldn't accelerate against gravity.

Why not? It has to go up somehow, and without acceleration greater than g, it
would be hard?

EDIT: you probably meant it should disable engine (use up fuel) in the middle
of the flight and slow down from there up.

~~~
checker
Typical fireworks are mortars, so they just have a high initial velocity and
decelerate en route to maximum height, edit: or until the explosion!

~~~
ajuc
Yes, it makes sense to wait with explosion for the highest point. Somehow I
imagined fireworks are like rockets and should accelerate all the way to the
explosion.

